# Weebly vs. Squarespace vs. Wix vs.(anything else?)



## iKokomo (Oct 10, 2014)

I am looking at building a simple yet elegant design for a website for my photography and videography business. I was wondering which one of my choices (or if you guys had a better idea) would be best to:

1. Showcase my best works.

2. Give information about myself and my business. (prices and the like)

and

3. Be simple, sleek and modern looking.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 10, 2014)

I personally LOVE Squarespace. It's a pretty good value, the gallery options are extensive (size of photos, style, slideshow, etc.), and it's very simple, sleek, and modern looking. 

However, in terms of comparison, I have no clue.  I've not used Weebly or Wix...just Wordpress and Squarespace.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2014)

You do NOT want anything which does not allow your own domain name (that is, you want "Daniel Ambrosi", NOT "www.xyzphotography.weebly.com"!  There are some excellent themes for use with Wordpress, Photocrati and Pagelines are two that come to mind, and they both weight in at <$100 each.  That said, the *BEST* option is to higher a web-designer and spend the $500-2000 it will cost to have a professionally built 'site.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 10, 2014)

tirediron said:


> You do NOT want anything which does not allow your own domain name (that is, you want "Daniel Ambrosi", NOT "www.xyzphotography.weebly.com"!  There are some excellent themes for use with Wordpress, Photocrati and Pagelines are two that come to mind, and they both weight in at <$100 each.  That said, the *BEST* option is to higher a web-designer and spend the $500-2000 it will cost to have a professionally built 'site.



Exactly...Just for the record, Squarespace gives you that option. I've also heard that you don't want to use a free email client like @yahoo.com or @gmail.com because it's not as professional. Something like Google for Business can help you with that for $5/month.


----------

